# 1,000,000 Posts!!!



## Josh (Jan 22, 2015)

Very soon we will hit 1 MILLION posts.
What an exciting milestone! To think this little website I started 7.5 years ago would be supported by such a wonderful community... I am honored and humbled to be a part of the wonderful things we have done for tortoises everywhere.
THANK YOU ALL for making this website the great thing that it is. Thank you for being kind to each other, for being willing to lend a helping hand. Thank you for answering the same questions ("why's my tortoise's poo white?!") for every new person that finds themselves on our doorstep. Your patience and love and compassion is what binds us all together.
Thank you to our moderators for keeping me sane and holding me accountable. Without their help, I would've surely drowned in spam reports by now 

To celebrate this monumental milestone, I will be offering a* $100 gift card* (from one of our sponsors, I haven't chosen which yet) to *one randomly-selected member that posts in this thread* *thanking another member for something they've done for you* - big or small, old or new. (Remember to use "@their_member_name" to tag them!) (One entry per member.)

Now, ONWARD AND UPWARD -- TO THE NEXT MILLION TORTOISE POSTS!


----------



## Zeko (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks @Tom. Without his help, my tortoises would look like they belong in Egypt!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes! ! ! !

ONWARD AND UPWARD -- TO THE NEXT MILLION TORTOISE POSTS!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

i want money! choose me!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry, I'm not able to @ everyone I'd like to thank. Without all of YOU, this Forum wouldn't be nearly as enjoyable or addicting as it is. Thank you all!!

And a very special thank you to @bouaboua and Irene for their working visit a few weeks ago.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 22, 2015)

Awesome milestone indeed!!

Thank you @Tom for sharing the humid info. Without that my leopard, Levi would have suffered tremendously.
I have a hydrated, relatively smooth leopard thanks to your experiments.
Aside from the forum support, you've helped me privately! You are one cool dude 

Thank you @Josh for creating TFO...the latest info and wonderful network of people are only possible because of this site. :thumbsup:


----------



## leigti (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you @lvstorts for helping me with my box turtle's beak.


----------



## leigti (Jan 22, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i want money! choose me!


You have to thank somebody, try really hard and I bet you can do it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

leigti said:


> You have to thank somebody, try really hard and I bet you can do it.


I thank @russian/sulcata/tortoise for being such an amazing member!


----------



## Zeko (Jan 22, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I thank @russian/sulcata/tortoise for being such an amazing member!



Said no one ever


----------



## G-stars (Jan 22, 2015)

I want to thank everyone on here because without this community many tortoises would either be dead or just surviving and not thriving.

Thank you @Josh for creating this wonderful forum.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

Zeko said:


> Said no one ever


your a meanie


----------



## leigti (Jan 22, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> I thank @russian/sulcata/tortoise for being such an amazing member!


Well, I guess that is with in the rules.


----------



## kdub (Jan 22, 2015)

I thank @Yvonne G - her advice is always spot on


----------



## jaizei (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you @Yellow Turtle01 for helping me crush @russian/sulcata/tortoise 's hopes and destroy his swag. yolo


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Thank you @Yellow Turtle01 for helping me crush @russian/sulcata/tortoise 's hopes and destroy his swag. yolo


my swag is still going!


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you @Tom, For helping me raise my Sulcatas the right way healthy and smooth. And Thank you @N2TORTS for all your help and advice with my Cherryhead and Redfoots. Oh and I can't forget. @sibi she's not on here much anymore but she's awesome. And has talked me through alot with my sullies. Also Thanks to all our Mods. You all do a Fantastic job. But most of all Thank You @Josh for making this all possible. TFO Rocks..


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

no one has nominated me yet.... well besides myself


----------



## Heather H (Jan 22, 2015)

As a newbie I have had many questions. Did things wrong at first. I hope not to the danger of my Tuxy. Today has been hard for me. I have to thank all of you for everything you do. But today I have to thank @Yvonne G . And congrats TFO. Great job all of you.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 22, 2015)

I would like to thank @yvonne! She was the very first person I talked to when I joined . Gave me a warm welcome and got me addicted to this site . I would also like to thank @tortadise (kelly and his awesome mom ) . They have taken time out of their lives to invite people like me and my wife over to show us their place and let us adopt some awesome shelled friends . I would also like to thank @Tom for being the person he is . He always pushes for the wellbeing of our tortoises no matter who it offends . Haha He himself has changed the way most of us care for our tortoises . An most of all thank you @Josh for starting this site . Because without you I would've never met all these amazing people here . You deserve the award! Thank you so much from me and my shelled buds .


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 22, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> no one has nominated me yet.... well besides myself


Thanks to @russian/sulcata/tortoise for the great entertainment he provided with his Swag for this forum. 

We all love him! ! ! !


----------



## tortdad (Jan 22, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone here for helping me go insane for tortoise care  
I would like to thank @mike taylor for being a big help when it came to setting up my backyard for my sully. He helped me move and stack my cinder blocks, helped with the framing, and all by him self wired up my heater and thermostat. I don't know squat about electrical work so I would have been at a complete loss without him. Thanks again brother!


----------



## wellington (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you Josh for sharing your vision of this forum with us all. I think we have the best members that any forum could have. You have done a fantastic job and you always try to fix any problems that comes up quickly. 
Although I could list a bunch of members, that mean a lot to me, I have to give my vote to @Tom. Although I found this forum a little too late to grow my leopard Tatum smooth, if it weren't for Tom's threads and the many pm's from me he answered, him going above and beyond to help, even giving me his number, I don't know how well I would have done and how well I would have been able to handle the stress I was having caring for the little bugger I waited so long to have. Again, thank you Tom and everyone for making this such a great place to be.


----------



## wellington (Jan 22, 2015)

@Josh, can you tell how much the members really care for each other. They can't even stick to the (one entry per member). Either that they are just a bunch of Rebels


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 22, 2015)

Josh 
Thank you for the great Site and all the help and up dates for my I phone and to keep it working . 
Yvonne 
For the help and all the great ideas to help my torts and most of all to get RST to stop saying " Dude "  
@russian/ Sulcata/ Tortoise 
For stopping the " Dude "
And to all the great people I met in Nov. at the reptile show !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Josh
> Thank you for the great Site and all the help and up dates for my I phone and to keep it working .
> Yvonne
> For the help and all the great ideas to help my torts and most of all to get RST to stop saying " Dude "
> ...


whats wrong with that word?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 22, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Josh
> Thank you for the great Site and all the help and up dates for my I phone and to keep it working .
> Yvonne
> For the help and all the great ideas to help my torts and most of all to get RST to stop saying " Dude "
> ...


Don't forget RST is the tort lovers of tomarrow !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't forget RST is the tort lovers of tomarrow !


i am the future for chelonians!!!!! nominate me so i can get the money and put it towards my tortoises!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 22, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats wrong with that word?


When you call a girl a " Dude " shaking head  ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When you call a girl a " Dude " shaking head  ?


the word "dude" is for both genders! see I'm spreading gender equality in the world! nominate me!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 22, 2015)

tortdad said:


> I would like to thank everyone here for helping me go insane for tortoise care
> I would like to thank @mike taylor for being a big help when it came to setting up my backyard for my sully. He helped me move and stack my cinder blocks, helped with the framing, and all by him self wired up my heater and thermostat. I don't know squat about electrical work so I would have been at a complete loss without him. Thanks again brother!


Thanks for the thanks! Haha [email protected] swinger for letting us bully you! Like you could stop us! Right Kevin, Ken, and Jacqui? Haha


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Thanks for the thanks! Haha [email protected] swinger for letting us bully you! Like you could stop us! Right Kevin, Ken, and Jacqui? Haha


i am now severely depressed from @mike taylor harassing me


----------



## tortdad (Jan 22, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i am now severely depressed from @mike taylor harassing me


Shall we make you an appoinent with your gynecologist?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 22, 2015)

Poor newt swinger. I haven't seen any green house pictures .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Shall we make you an appoinent with your gynecologist?


 yes...


----------



## Jodie (Jan 22, 2015)

So many to thank. I have received great information from so many. Going to thank @Team Gomberg though, because when I first started here and was discouraged your words kept me here and encouraged me to keep trying with my little leopards. This is a great forum. Great job Josh and all of you!


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2015)

Man its tough to single out just one person. I'd like to thank lots of people. So many have offered kindness, friendship and support over the years. I don't even want to list everyone, because I know I'll leave someone out. I have hundreds of pages of PMs from people I'm happy to call friends now. So many that I've gotten to meet in person, like Josh, Maggie, JD, Tyler, Neal, Grandpa, Whitney, Carol, Melissa, David and Barb.You all know who you are. And how do you even make a list without thanking our founder and host, Josh? For those who have not met Josh, he is a very humble and kind person. A pleasure to converse with and be around. He founded and maintains this forum and he's a really nice guy too.

Still... When I consider this all, one name stands out. @Yvonne G. In the past I've called her words and manner, eloquent and graceful. I don't have the words, eloquence or grace to describe her wonderfulness. In the past she has admonished me to stop complimenting her, and she is humble and grounded to her core. So many times during my numerous troll run ins, she has contacted me, calmed me and stopped me from getting myself banned from this forum. She's been my reluctant and unwitting tortoise forum mentor in so many ways. I've had the pleasure of meeting her in person a few times now and she's just as wonderful in person as she is here on the forum, even though she doesn't think so. If a person could choose their family, I would choose Yvonne.

Glad to know you all, and thanks to everyone who makes up this community.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

i would also like to nominate @Yvonne G for being so nice and once she sent me elephant grass seeds when i was still i very new member. i hope one day i will be able to meet Yvonne and i can see all her tortoises and maybe she can give me a few of them.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 22, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Shall we make you an appoinent with your gynecologist?


Oh.....

This one is COLD! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 22, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i would also like to nominate @Yvonne G for being so nice and once she sent me elephant grass seeds when i was still i very new member. i hope one day i will be able to meet Yvonne and i can see all her tortoises and maybe she can give me a few of them.


You are asking for free torts every possible chance you can find.....I thought you are happy with your Swag?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 22, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> You are asking for free torts every possible chance you can find.....I thought you are happy with your Swag?


tortoises are better than swag!


----------



## Iochroma (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't disagree with any of the thank-yous posted so far. I would like to thank @HermanniChris for all the great contributions he has made - IDs, caresheets, tips, and videos. - Thanks.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jan 23, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone who has given advice, I would like to especially thank @Yvonne G and @Tom. I would also like to thank all my friends on chat, incl. @Cowboy_Ken @sibi @smarch @puffy137 @russian/sulcata/tortoise @mike taylor @tortdad.  
Thank you @Josh for helping me with all any issues I faced (and for making the site).


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 23, 2015)

I agree thanks and two thumbs up to everyone who actively participates or just lurks and jumps in occasionally. Thanks to @Tom for his generous contributions regarding the care and feeding and HUMIDITY levels for sullys. Now back to the forum.


----------



## pam (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you Josh for making this forum and thank you all who support it  I dread to think what my tortoises would look like without the support of so many people on this forum  Keep up the great work everyone this is an awesome place to learn


----------



## lismar79 (Jan 23, 2015)

@wellington & @Tom were the first two members that reached out to me. So a big thanks to them for helping a newbie. Also want to thank @lisa127 who I met in person to get a wonderful boxie named crush, she gave me great advice on keeping boxies  the rest of the forum: you provide a lot of entertainment, advice, and ideas so thanks to you all!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 23, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Shall we make you an appoinent with your gynecologist?


Wrong doctor, but I think swaggy missed it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't know who to pick! You guys are all so awesome! Without any of you, this couldn't happen.
I nomiate @wellington and @Team Gomberg for introducing me to the python siphon, @AustinASU and @Anthony P for all their help, @Jacqui and @Yvonne G, @AmRoKo and @dmmj for getting me laughing, @jaizei for helping us harass Nickypoo, @AbdullaAli, and of course, @russian/sulcata/tortoise for having so much 'swag'. 
You guys are AWESOME, and I'd like to nominate a list of people like @Tyanna, @lisa127 and @lismar79,becuase they are just so great 
Thank you @Josh, for making this possible!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 23, 2015)

I just realized this is a very #y post 
#TortoisesRULE


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd like to thank @lismar79 for providing a wonderful and impressive home to Crush and keeping me updated on his progress! And thank you to all of you! I love this forum.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 23, 2015)

I know it's supposed to be one entry, but I just have one more. Sorry!

Thank you to @smarch for the very caring and thoughtful thing she said to me a little while back that meant so much. I hope she knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Jan 23, 2015)

I want to thank you all. you all mean allot to me, I consider you all friends. thank you and much love to you all and this site.


----------



## smarch (Jan 23, 2015)

Well my first thanks has to go to @ascott because he was the first member I still see around who welcomed me here (and let me tell you how hard it was to find my original welcome post on here!).
Next everyone on chat (I wont even try to tag people since I know i'll forget someone and people come and go: you people made me feel welcome here)
Thank you @russian/sulcata/tortoise for being younger than me on chat so people cant make fun of my age 
and thank you @Tom in the beginning when I first got a reply from you I was like "woah what did I do wrong"... well actually in fact I was doing everything in care wrong but that's not the point, you just say it as it is and really care about the tortoises and are one of the most experienced people on here. 
@Yellow Turtle01 and @AbdullaAli because I consider you both friends. 
@Yvonne G and @Jacqui who over they years I think are 2 of the more notable people in advising me, and basically keeping franklin alive. 
And everyone else, because this forum wouldn't be what it is whithout all of you!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't pick just one member! All I know is this site has helped me raise healthy Redfoots! I love it here! I have referred this site to many people but wish I had a business card to hand them, because I stalk people at pet stores who are thinking about buying or parents at our school who I know raise their torts totally dry and wrong after talking with them. Drives me crazy. I even give this site to CL sellers. 

So I guess I would like to nominate @Tom for his passion in teaching us the new way to raise smooth torts and @Yvonne G for all the rescues she takes in even though she doesn't have a money tree growing in her backyard! I love to many people to mention!


----------



## Elohi (Jan 23, 2015)

I've made some good friends here and I greatly appreciate the experiences shared, the animals we share in common, and time others take to comment or share.
I'd like to thank @Yvonne G for answering a bajillion plant identification questions I've asked. Lol
I'd like to thank @Team Gomberg for her kindness, inspiration, directions, advice and friendship. She rocks. Seriously.
I'd like to thank @Tom for providing so much experience and the tough love when people need it.
I'd like to thank @Greg T for two of my favorite little leopards. They are exceptional little torts. He was so helpful in my startup with them and even when I had questions later with incubation.
I'd like to thank @tortadise for all the help with my millions of questions and direction when I was incubating and setting up new lighting. Always so nice and helpful. Oh and hilarious, mustn't forget hilarious. Hahaha
I'd like to thank @exoticsdr for the leopard egg and Russian pair. Incubating, hatching, starting this little leopard has been an incredible experience and I am forever grateful!
I'd like to thank @Cowboy_Ken for his sense of humor, advice, and direction on various topics that's have come up since becoming a member. Good guy, that bacon lover. Hahaha
I'd like to thank @Saleama for adopting one box turtle and providing him with a turtle paradise.
I'd like to thank @mike taylor for his direction and advice on various topics as well.
I'd like to thank @wellington for being ever present and positive.
I'd like to thank @Moozillion for also being ever present and positive. There are some people here that just bring a great vibe to the forum and all of the above are just a handful of them. I may have to add to this because there are more of you!
Like @Ashes @tortdad @lismar79 @smarch @Yellow Turtle01 @verda @russian/sulcata/tortoise aka swaggyswagboy newt nickypoo. @AZtortMom And @AbdullaAli for all of his perspective and insight from the other side of the world. And @bouaboua for being so jolly and kind. And @diamondbp for answering questions and nice! And @sissyofone for being so nice. She gave me several plants and adopted a box turtle in need that I played middle man for. Hi Maria!--waving-
I'm probably forgetting some of you, forgive me!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2015)

I am not going to thank anybody who has already been thanked.  I think we need to spread these thanks around a bit so nobody feels left out. My first thank you goes out to not just one person, it's all the new folks who do ask those same questions over and over again. You constantly remind me of what it's like to be first getting into tortoises. You keep reminding me of the basics, thank you.

Since I need to name one person by name here's to @terryo (I don't recall anybody thanking her yet) who always inspires me with her tortoise enchanted wonderlands.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 23, 2015)

I forgot so many people! 
You guys are ALL awesome, and everyone deserves a thanks.


----------



## motero (Jan 23, 2015)

@ALDABRAMAN for the best pictures of the biggest beasts. @jskahn for showing me his great collection. @Baoh for having the neatest torts. Thankyou!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 23, 2015)

I've loved reading this thread! -What a nice pick-me-up. 

Our Sulcata joined our family in, what we feel was, a very surprising and special way. Often our close friends will tease us and joke that "Divinity' gave us our tortoise." (I agree!) We've gained so much by caring for this sweet creature and the friendships I've made here on this forum are tops on the list.

I'd like to thank everyone who helped me on my very first "HELP!" thread. Your kindness, suppport, and guidance were exactly what we and our tortoise needed.
@ascott -you've made me grin many times througout my reading. Thanks for everything you contribute
@wellington -thank you for all the helpful and advice you gave me and the help you regularly offer to others
@Jabuticaba -You have such a fun personality and love for animals. Thank you for your guidance and support.
@Jodie -Thank you!
@Gillian Moore -Thank you!
@4jean -Thank you!
@Tom - Thank you for the patient help you gave me when I was getting started, and for the many laughs and interesting ideas you always post on the forum. I feel like I've come to know you through the many posts I've read. I think so highly of you.
@Yvonne G - I think this forum would be lost without you. We'd all be lost souls looking for the lighthouse that is Yvonne I can't even guess how many animals you've saved and the friendships you've made. I consider you among my friends and have really enjoyed getting to know you.
@AbdullaAli Thank you for the guidance you gave me when I was just getting started. You are such a kind and interesting person. Thanks for the fun political exchanges, my name in Arabic, and the poetry.
@littleginsu - Thank you for the support and excitement you instilled in me when I was just getting started. I think your goody trading thread is a brilliant idea and love reading your comments throughout the forum.
@KatieandKyle - Thank you!
@Moozillion - I think you should be the forum cheerleader  ha hah You are always so positive and fun. Thank you also for your excitement and support as I was just getting started.
@kmartin - Thank you
@bouaboua - It is has been a pleasure getting to know a little bit. I think you and your wife must be pretty special people.
@leopard777-Thank you! I don't expect you to even remember commenting on my thread, but I appreciate it and always think you have such interesting things to say on the forum.
@sharkstar -Thank you!
@AbbyLee22 - Thank you!
@jmill -Thank you! I really appreciated you sharing your story with me
@Lyn W - Thank you!
@Rick's Sullivan - Thank you for all the support and laughs. I will always picture as that weird little "muscle man" cartoon.
@lismar79 - Thank you for all the help getting started. I still think you have the best closed chambers. I also feel a connection to you for all the things going on in your life. I wish your family the best!

Yes, the list continues There are a few more people that I'd like to take this opportunity to thank...
@Turtulas-Len you always have such interesting posts. I'm always an "eager reader" when I see there is a new post from Len
@Kenno -you're always so nice and such an artist in the greenhouse and garden
@Blake m - I had to ask "one of those questions" that newbies usually feel embarrassed asking and you went out of your way and even took a photo to help me out. Thanks for all you contribute to the forum.
@Iochroma - thank you for the wealth of knowledge you pour out into the forum's soil
@phebe121 - thank you for reaching out to me with such kindness. I'm amazed by your home of animals and consider you a friend.
@ALDABRAMAN thank you for the amazing photos you always share. The love and compassion you show your tortoises is a pleasure to see.
@Tyanna - You are such a kind and interesting person. I love to read everything you write. I've planted my "friendship flag" on your Moon and claimed you as one of mine! ha ha
@jaizei- for the funny sarcastic posts that make me grin and the patient guidance you have given me when I needed your perspective most.
@puffy137 - it has been such a pleasure getting to know you. I've loved interacting with you and learning about your life!
@russian/sulcata/tortoise - This forum would not be half as enjoyable if you weren't here. I haven't bumped into you in awhile, but always think you are so funny and have been impressed by your compassion for these animals.
@Yellow Turtle01 - your talented and funny. I love the pictures you always find. I'm glad you're here on the forum
@maggie3fan - I feel I've come to know you personally in recent months. I admire you for the strength you have inside of you, love to read your posts, and aspire to have the relationship you and Bob have. I think you are pretty amazing. Thank you for being my friend.
@Jacqui - I think I'd have a little tortoise-shaped hole in my heart if you weren't here I feel like I've come to know you through your typing and absolutely love the person you are! I'm so glad I've come to know you and consider you a dear friend.

-Sorry for the novel, everybody! But sometimes it feels really good to let a little gratitude out!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 23, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I've loved reading this thread! -What a nice pick-me-up.
> 
> Our Sulcata joined our family in, what we feel was, a very surprising and special way. Often our close friends will tease us and joke that "Divinity' gave us our tortoise." (I agree!) We've gained so much by caring for this sweet creature and the friendships I've made here on this forum are tops on the list.
> 
> ...


How can I not agree with you more?? Not for the part about me but everything else............Great post! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 23, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wrong doctor, but I think swaggy missed it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 23, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> @russian/sulcata/tortoise - This forum would not be half as enjoyable if you weren't here. I haven't bumped into you in awhile, but always think you are so funny and have been impressed by your compassion for these animals.


hey, nice to meet you! whats up?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 23, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey, nice to meet you! whats up?


Howdy stranger


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jan 23, 2015)

I really can't name 1 person,when i first came on here i had just bought 2 torts and didn;t have a clue,i didn't even know they were reptiles.
I know i asked some stupid questions but not once was I made to feel stupid,If it wasn't for this forum my torts would never have survived,I thank you all for haveing patience with a daft old woman .okay if i gotta pick 1 person i pick @russian/sulcata/tortoise for making me laugh


----------



## Josh (Jan 23, 2015)

What a joy it is reading all the love in this thread. You people rock!

We're 19 posts away.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 23, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> I really can't name 1 person,when i first came on here i had just bought 2 torts and didn;t have a clue,i didn't even know they were reptiles.
> I know i asked some stupid questions but not once was I made to feel stupid,If it wasn't for this forum my torts would never have survived,I thank you all for haveing patience with a daft old woman .okay if i gotta pick 1 person i pick @russian/sulcata/tortoise for making me laugh


thank you!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

19 post away lets see what we can do about that! Come- on guys and beautiful ladies post away! Don't make me talk to myself for 17 post .


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

You guys are letting me down . Don't you what to be the one millionth post?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 24, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> You guys are letting me down . Don't you what to be the one millionth post?



That was like 80 posts ago


----------



## keepergale (Jan 24, 2015)

I would like to thank Josh in particular and everyone in general for solving my problem of what to do with all my free time. Now I spend hours a day right here reading TFO posts. Now I keep my wife up a bedtime with the glow of my cell phone as I read posts here. Thanks everyone


----------



## immayo (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you @N2TORTS for introducing me to hypo redfoots and making me spend all my money! Haha No but in all seriousness I am so blessed to have my little herd. They make me happy everyday!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

So who made the ne millionth post?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 24, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> So who made the ne millionth post?


Yes, I'd love to know too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2015)

jaizei said:


> That was like 80 posts ago




(I'm tagging @Yellow Turtle01 just for the heck of it)


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2015)

Are we there yet? I haven't been keeping up as much as normal. I agree with Josh, this forums members are great people.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Inquiring minds want to know about the 1 millionth post!


----------



## Michael Twohy (Jan 24, 2015)

Josh said:


> Very soon we will hit 1 MILLION posts.
> What an exciting milestone! To think this little website I started 7.5 years ago would be supported by such a wonderful community... I am honored and humbled to be a part of the wonderful things we have done for tortoises everywhere.
> THANK YOU ALL for making this website the great thing that it is. Thank you for being kind to each other, for being willing to lend a helping hand. Thank you for answering the same questions ("why's my tortoise's poo white?!") for every new person that finds themselves on our doorstep. Your patience and love and compassion is what binds us all together.
> Thank you to our moderators for keeping me sane and holding me accountable. Without their help, I would've surely drowned in spam reports by now
> ...


i would definitely thank tom, yellow turtle01 and Yvonne g, they help so many people including me  id also thank all the other random people that have helped answer my questions, from health to enclosure related questions. I don't know what id do without this website!


----------



## Randi (Jan 25, 2015)

I would like to make my post a thank you to all that have helped me or given any advice. I'm so happy that a place like this exists - my tortoise would of sufficed but she is now thriving and doing excellent - a lot of that is due to this site and the people who passionately guide others. You are all very understanding and caring. Again, this is a big thank you for this site! I think everyone on here has something to contribute to it. Thanks for keeping us well informed as well as inspiring us to do better for ours.


----------



## Tactical Tort (Jan 25, 2015)

There are so many people I'd LOVE to thank but I'm supposed to thank one.......
I guess I'd pick @Tom (not sure what the @ is for. Lol! Hope I did it right)
The previous advice I got prior to bringing my boy home led him to problems at only months old. 
Since coming here and reading Toms posts my boy hasn't been sick or constipated another day.
Thanks to his humid living conditions he's only got minor pyramiding from his dry start and has grown like a weed. He's much healthier/smoother/larger than his clutch mates.
I've been able to bring people to the forum locally who had zero actual knowledge about the health and care of torts. People who have been in torts for years. They read Tom's posts and make successful changes that benefit the lives and health of their many torts.
Yvonne you are always a happy blessing here on the forum.  
Josh, thank you for starting/running such a wonderful forum.
Also many thanks to the Mods and Admins. As one on other forums I know how much time and energy it takes and I appreciate it. This forum runs smoothly because of you. I know sometimes there is lack of appreciation but deep down most all of us always do appreciate the time you put in. 
Thank you to all the wonderful members here. Especially those who keep things light and funny . You know who you are  I come to this forum first after a hard day and always "walk away" smiling.


----------



## tortdad (Jan 25, 2015)

Tactical Tort said:


> There are so many people I'd LOVE to thank but I'm supposed to thank one.......
> I guess I'd pick @Tom (not sure what the @ is for. Lol! Hope I did it right)
> The previous advice I got prior to bringing my boy home led him to problems at only months old.
> Since coming here and reading Toms posts my boy hasn't been sick or constipated another day.
> ...


Putting the @ before someone's name alerts them that you've tagged them in a post so they can read it first without waiting for them to hopefully stumble in your post.


----------



## Josh (Jan 25, 2015)

Express your gratitude before the end of the day tomorrow, January 26, 2015 @ 11:59pm PST! This thread will be closed then and a winner will be chosen next week!

Thanks again to everyone who has helped another tortoise keeper through Tortoise Forum. You folks all rock!


----------



## Tactical Tort (Jan 25, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Putting the @ before someone's name alerts them that you've tagged them in a post so they can read it first without waiting for them to hopefully stumble in your post.



Interesting! Thanks so much @tortdad


----------



## tortdad (Jan 25, 2015)

Tactical Tort said:


> Interesting! Thanks so much @tortdad


No problem


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 25, 2015)

I think of all the people here on this [email protected] Yvonne should win . For she is the tortoise forum glue . Without her it just wouldn't be the same .


----------



## seiff (Jan 25, 2015)

I like tortoises...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

seiff said:


> I like tortoises...


me too.


----------



## Elohi (Jan 25, 2015)

To all of TFO


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm very happy that I joined this forum. I have learned quite a bit from certain individuals on here. I enjoy reading posts and seeing what others state. I love seeing ideas from others, enclosure wise. I'd have to say a big thank you to @Josh for creating this site so that us tortoise lovers can discuss and learn from each other. I thought I knew a lot about tortoises, but really I didnt!! I would also like to say thanks to @Tom, as he puts much effort, and goes above and beyond, & is extremely detailed on tortoise care. He Really wants individuals to raise healthy tortoises & I appreciate how he responds to almost everyone's post & states the good, the bad, & the ugly...the truth. And last.. @N2TORTS...for such detailed, scientific information, knowledge, and the passion he has of his tortoises. I appreciate looking at his stunning pictures & receiving such beautiful & healthy tortoises from his famous "Tortoise Cove." Also I love his titles to his threads! I would love to thank so many people on here! I appreciate this forum, thank you guys!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so thankful to everyone on this forum. Because of all the great advise, my tortoise is living a happy, healthy life and has a very tortoise-friendly enclosure 

Not to mention all the countless tortoise lives forum members have saved from the clutches of craigslist over the years!! Love seeing happy endings for all those sad craigslist postings!


----------



## Mavrik (Jan 26, 2015)

When I first joined this awesome forum back in October of 2014, @G-stars was the first person to greet me after posting my initial greeting post. I knew then, having gotten a response, that this was going to be a good place for me and my shellings.


----------



## Amber (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you very much to @Yvonne G for helping me to figure out what was ailing my little elongated tort, Muriel! =)


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks to @Tom for all the information on and introducing me to the concept of closed chambers.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Jan 28, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Putting the @ before someone's name alerts them that you've tagged them in a post so they can read it first without waiting for them to hopefully stumble in your post.


ok, thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 28, 2015)

who won?


----------



## theresal (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you @lvstorts for being there to lend an ear when I have questions about rescues and thanks for all the torts you help and rescue. And a special thanks for my 2 big red foot girls.
Thank you @Jennifer Brewer for being one of my local tortoise keeper friends that I can rely on day or night to be there to "talk tortoises." 
Thank you @ZEROPILOT for the diatomaceous earth you recently mailed me.

Thank you @diamondbp for finding a home for a Sulcata that needed rescueing and for being another one of my local go to tortoise keeper friends.
Thanks to everyone on here that lends their expertise. I love this tortoise community!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm genuinely thankful for this forum! And big thanks to everyone for helping answer all my newbie questions. I've successfully raised healthy yearlings thanks to all of your help. Especially @Yvonne G for helping me out with identifying weeds.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 29, 2015)

I would blame all this on my sister. She taught me most of what I know about tortoises, she's given me so much equipment, and best of all she answers the same questions for me patiently. Oh and she turned me on to TFO...My late vote goes to Yvonne....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 29, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I would blame all this on my sister. She taught me most of what I know about tortoises, she's given me so much equipment, and best of all she answers the same questions for me patiently. Oh and she turned me on to TFO...My late vote goes to Yvonne....


i haven't see you in a long time! how are you?


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 29, 2015)

I would like to thank elainelim for speaking with me about pancakes. Not alot of cake keepers. Wish you the best with them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 29, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I would blame all this on my sister. She taught me most of what I know about tortoises, she's given me so much equipment, and best of all she answers the same questions for me patiently. Oh and she turned me on to TFO...My late vote goes to Yvonne....


And best of all, we get to be buddies as a result!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 30, 2015)

HEY! Only 966,000 to go before we hit 2,000,000!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like to thank me, myself, and I. Did I mention me? me, me, me, me, me, oh yes ME.Let's not forget me, oh and yes of course me.
@Josh thanks for creating this site, a place where a few tortoise merds got together to ask questions. thanks for making me a mod, and being a small part of this site. I am glad you took a chance on someone who at first just seemed to spend every free moment here, I hope it paid off. oh yes did I mentione me? just checking.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 30, 2015)

I specifically am posting my likes now...because I know there are those who *NEED *that gift card and I didn't want to take from someone else...
So!
@Tom ...why? You haven't a clue! But, he does!
@Yvonne G ...because she is the ONLY one here that was able to (gently) curb my hostility towards those who contaminated this site~!
@Josh...without him...none of us would have this opportunity to teach (and learn)
@Moozillion ...because she likes ALL my posts 
@russian/sulcata/tortoise ...because nobody likes him no matter how much he pesters  Just kidding! Gotta love the innocence of youth!

There a quite a few others that I consider kindred spirits...well, a few anyway, but I'm just not that shmaltzy that I have to mention everyone!  Besides, they know who they are!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 30, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i haven't see you in a long time! how are you?


getting better now
heck, aren't I a 6 year member now????


----------



## christinaland128 (Jan 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I would like to thank me, myself, and I. Did I mention me> me, me, me, me, me, oh yes ME.Let's not foget me, oh and yes of course me.
> @Josh thanks for creating this site, a place where a few tortoise merds got together to ask questions. thanks for making me a mod, and being a small part of this site. I am glad you took a chance on someone who at first just seemed to spend every free moment here, I hope it paid off. oh yes did I mentione me? just checking.


Lol and yes I agree thank you Josh!


----------



## lvstorts (Jan 30, 2015)

leigti said:


> Thank you @lvstorts for helping me with my box turtle's beak.



Thanks for the shout out! I really appreciate it! Always there to help the torts!


----------



## yillt (Jan 31, 2015)

yey


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2015)

Josh said:


> Very soon we will hit 1 MILLION posts.
> What an exciting milestone! To think this little website I started 7.5 years ago would be supported by such a wonderful community... I am honored and humbled to be a part of the wonderful things we have done for tortoises everywhere.
> THANK YOU ALL for making this website the great thing that it is. Thank you for being kind to each other, for being willing to lend a helping hand. Thank you for answering the same questions ("why's my tortoise's poo white?!") for every new person that finds themselves on our doorstep. Your patience and love and compassion is what binds us all together.
> Thank you to our moderators for keeping me sane and holding me accountable. Without their help, I would've surely drowned in spam reports by now
> ...




@Yvonne G ....hands down.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 31, 2015)

This threads is supposted to be locked now . So we can pick Yvonne to win one hundred doll hairs . Haha


----------



## HotdogKnight (Feb 4, 2015)

@Yellow Turtle01, it may be small, but you've been constantly keeping an eye on things I post and making me feel better when I thought no one was around to hear me whine! Thank you!


----------



## panaintevasile57 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you @Yvonne G for the turtle skin sheding article link, it really helped...  Have nice day/night everyone!


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2015)

The winner will be announced Sunday Feb. 8! Stay tuned!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 10, 2015)

who won the 1000000 post thing?!?!?!


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2015)

@Josh


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 10, 2015)

you made a thread for me


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2015)

Only because we love you so.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2015)

***Yvonne is sitting at the kitchen table with a knife in one hand and a fork in the other. She starts pounding her fists on the table top chanting, " @Josh @Josh @Josh @Josh ***


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2015)

Soon a chorus of other members join in the chant:


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2015)

@Josh @Josh @Josh,


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 11, 2015)

Where are all you chanters? ***Yvonne cups her hand behind an ear, "I can't hear you!!"***


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 11, 2015)

@yvonne who won the 100000 post thing?


----------



## leigti (Feb 11, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @yvonne who won the 100000 post thing?


Are you just going to ask this in every post until you get an answer? @Josh is the only one who knows and he's not talking.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Feb 11, 2015)

leigti said:


> Are you just going to ask this in every post until you get an answer? @Josh is the only one who knows and he's not talking.


I'm sorry don't hurt me


----------



## Josh (Mar 22, 2015)

I am very sorry I dropped the ball on this contest. Life got a little crazy there for a minute. Please accept my apology, everyone!
59 was the number that was drawn which means that @Prairie Mom is the winner! I will be in contact about your prize and how you can claim it! 
Thank you again to each of you - you all make up what this forum and community is about. I'm still so very proud to be a part of this community. Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 28, 2015)

I just wanted to say a quick thank you to Josh. I sincerely appreciate you reaching out to me like you did I think this forum is fabulous. Please keep doing what you do! Thanks again! I'm a happy member!


----------

